# dvd



## bradlee (Dec 14, 2008)

i am looking for the shitoryu all kata 
it is made buy champ from japan 
very hard to get 
do any one have a series or volumes they want to get rid of?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the video on Gojushiho but its on VHS.  Try www.dragon-tsunami.org I think that is probably your best chance.


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 14, 2008)

Go to www.shitokai.com  you can view most of the shito ryu kata on their video section of their cyber academy. Also you can click on a link to order from Champ directly. also , once and a while you will find copies on ebay, mostly from an american living on Okinawa. He is pricy much of the time, but you can get some of the best and most rare karate do items.


----------

